# When you die...



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

What do you think happens to you?  
I think your life energies join with the cosmos, but that's just me.  
I wish that when I died, I was faced with hundreds of doors. Behind each door was some religions version of the afterlife, and we could pick which one we wanted to spend most of our time. I'd choose the Greek God version. What would be cooler than hanging out with Zeus and Heracles, having crazy adventures for all time?  
And if your buds are living out behind another door, no worries, there are plenty of interconecting doors between heavens.

Anyways, that's me. What do you think?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Heracles? But I digress. It's reincarnation that happens at first. After that, I'm a little fuzzy.


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm looking forward to death, so I can come back in an alternate Universe as Peter Parker, and live an amazing life as a web-slinging superhero!


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

Hmmn. Well, science tells us that energy can neither be created or destoyed; only changed. So what that tells me is that our energy goes 'somewhere.' Guess we'll have to wait until we die to find out exactly where that is, huh?


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

*When i die*

*I believe in the Biblical afterlife. I think that it's mostly a faith and a wait and see kind of thing though. No one I know has been there and then come back to explain it all so I guess we all have to decide what we believe, and live with our decisions.*


----------

